# july theme.



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How about something to do with a summer activity like swimming (or water in general)?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

How about "Summer time Blues"?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow should choose a theme,since she won a June contest.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dock diving dock diving dock diving!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree something with water and wet dogs.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A theme has been chosen and when Marsha gets back from vacation she will start the contest. Should be within a couple of days. Sorry for the delay everyone, we should have updated you sooner.


----------

